# Trail Riding/Camping Cross Country



## WatchTheStang (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a good friend who is a big outdoorsy hiking type person and she has decided that she is going to hike the Appalachian Trail. Well I’m not as much of a fan of hiking as her, but I thought the idea of going on a camping trip across states and that whole experience is such a fun idea. Me being me decided to look and see if this was possible to do with horses, but no it is not (horses aren’t allowed on the trail) . Instead of giving up though, I decided that I would work my way up to traveling across the country with my horse and camping at trails near must see parts of each state along the way. It would be a 2-3 week trip and requires a lot of planning. I have given myself a 2 year period to save up and prepare as much as possible for it. Somehow I was able to convince my dad to go along with me, so we get to start him up on lessons😁. I figured it would also give me adequate time to prepare my horse for the right conditioning and skills that will be needed. I have read many articles on camping with horses, planned out the route for my trip, and gathered a list of supplies I think I will need (both human and horse). We will start off with camping sites nearby and work our way up to longer time in trailers and longer time camping as well as longer trails. If you have any experience doing this I would love to hear stories, tips, and anything else you have to offer.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The Long Riders Guild might interest you. It's a group of people who have done 1,000 mile rides.


----------



## WatchTheStang (Dec 10, 2020)

boots said:


> The Long Riders Guild might interest you. It's a group of people who have done 1,000 mile rides.


Sounds interesting. I will definitely check that out thank you!

Update: I have read through their website. It’s awesome what the members have accomplished and lots of useful information! I will clarify though that it will not be one continuous ride as it just wouldn’t be possible. We would be driving to each destination which is close to a riding trail. My hope is to go anywhere from 6-15 miles a day depending on weather, place, and conditions.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

We did several trips and camping with the horses when we were younger, anywhere from overnights 20 miles from the house to a few 900+ mile runs to the Rocky Mountains in Colorado. On one trip back from Colorado we even got chased by a tornado on the Colorado plains. On that trip my middle daughter had been one of the head wranglers of a summer camp near Estes Park and at the end of season my wife and I, loaded up three horses and picked her up then went for a week camp out and rode everyday in the mountains. All was tent camping except one elk hunting trip to Colo. when we took two trucks and a camping trailer. That was like glamping. At night we either tied to the trailer or picketed them. I'd be happy to field any questions you might have if you feel it would help.


----------



## WatchTheStang (Dec 10, 2020)

ksbowman said:


> We did several trips and camping with the horses when we were younger, anywhere from overnights 20 miles from the house to a few 900+ mile runs to the Rocky Mountains in Colorado. On one trip back from Colorado we even got chased by a tornado on the Colorado plains. On that trip my middle daughter had been one of the head wranglers of a summer camp near Estes Park and at the end of season my wife and I, loaded up three horses and picked her up then went for a week camp out and rode everyday in the mountains. All was tent camping except one elk hunting trip to Colo. when we took two trucks and a camping trailer. That was like glamping. At night we either tied to the trailer or picketed them. I'd be happy to field any questions you might have if you feel it would help.


Oh wow, that sounds amazing. Thank you for the offer I would love to take you up on that! Right now I’m wondering about the picketing part as for many of the campsites I’ve looked at don’t provide corrals. What is the best way to prepare a horse for it as well as other ways to contain the horse; some places don’t allow you to tie rope around trees? Many of them I’ve looked at also don’t allow you to tie them to the trailer either.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

When we took our long trips I would call ahead to county fairgrounds and talk to the managers. If you are friendly and talk to them a little and explain that you are passing thru most will let you use a stall or a pen to overnight a horse or two in as long as you tell them you'll leave it as clean or cleaner than you find it. I always offered to pay them in advance but , none would let me pay. We would use nylon straps and go around the trees then attach our picket to it so the trees would not be damaged. Another option would be to take 3 or 4 corral panels with you and make a pen off the side of your trailer. I made a couple of brackets that mounted on the side of the stock trailer to carry them on but, I only used them on short trips ( under 100 miles). I guess times have changed if they won't let you ty to the trailer we never had anyone question it even when we camped at trail heads.
As far as conditioning we rode everyday and on the roughest stuff we could. Work well coming from Kansas and taking them to the mountains. I always rested them on the third day giving them a day off when in the mts. While traveling long treks I would stop every 4-5 hours and kick them out to move around and loosen up. At that time they always got water and while traveling I kept a hay net in front of them. Had rubber mats in the trailer with about 2-3" of shavings over it. In Colo. You could only feed certified hay or alfalfa pellets so you wouldn't bring in noxious weeds and had to have a health certificate on each one.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

If you listen to podcasts, I’d recommend starting with “have horse, will travel” for a very realistic overview of how challenging this would be. You can also find Meredith on FB.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Some horses learn to picket fairly easily and some take a lot of time and effort and worry. When I was teaching my horses to picket out, it was all DIY. I put a heavy washer on a rope and threaded it through a water hose to protect my horse's legs as she was learning. She was one who took a lot of time, effort, and worry. I was babysitting my god daughter that summer every morning, so I was home outside watching the horse and little one all summer long. When my mare would get tangled up, I'd quickly run and free her. Using the hose kept the rope from tightening around her feet and legs when she'd get tangled. After that summer, I was able to picket her out the rest of her life when I was camping.

Our Tennessee Walker/Mustang cross learned to picket in just a simple lesson or two. We took them all over the place and never needed a corral or tree, just a picket stake, a very heavy metal stake I could drive into the ground.

I see that now days you can buy a hose-type picket rope with which to train and picket your horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

There are a few ways to secure a horse without fences. "High lining" involves stringing a rope between two trees and putting the horses on short lines on swivels such that they can lie down. Some places will not allow high lining as it can damage trees. Portable corral is another. I have a Carri-lite set up with telescoping heavy plastic pipe panels that fasten together with rods. Makes a stall-sized enclosure and packs up light and compact for traveling. It is expensive to buy new. 

For a bigger enclosure some use electrified fencing tape and step-in posts.

Based on what I have heard, some horses will get out of just about anything, and if a bear comes through your camp -- they all will. 

My horse can get up to 15 mph in hobbles ... 

I have done a little horse camping (and a lot of other kinds, including long backpacks into wilderness). There are a lot of logistics involved, like with any camping. Easiest is to find a dedicated horse-camp area within a park or forest, they often have corrals all set up, parking for trailers, a place to dump manure, water, etc. right next to a good trail head. 

It's a blast to do with good trail horses and competent riders.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

In the Cascade mountains of Oregon all the National Forest camps along trails have horse corrals, water and manure dumps. They are put up by trail riding groups. The Pacific Crest Trail goes from Mexico to Canada and it is a horses allowed trail. State parks that have camping alog the coast have them too, the ones that I have seen anyway.


----------



## WatchTheStang (Dec 10, 2020)

Avna said:


> There are a few ways to secure a horse without fences. "High lining" involves stringing a rope between two trees and putting the horses on short lines on swivels such that they can lie down. Some places will not allow high lining as it can damage trees. Portable corral is another. I have a Carri-lite set up with telescoping heavy plastic pipe panels that fasten together with rods. Makes a stall-sized enclosure and packs up light and compact for traveling. It is expensive to buy new.
> 
> For a bigger enclosure some use electrified fencing tape and step-in posts.
> 
> ...


That is what I’ve been looking at is campgrounds that have established site for horse camping. Some do offer corrals others don’t and the ones that don’t have restrictions. Many of the ones I looked at did not allow tying to trailers. I’ve been trying to find the best way to go about this and if there is a method that would work anywhere.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Why would people not be allowed to tie horses to trailers? This never used to be a thing.


----------



## WatchTheStang (Dec 10, 2020)

AragoASB said:


> Why would people not be allowed to tie horses to trailers? This never used to be a thing.


No clue that’s just the rules at many of the campgrounds. They don’t allow you to tie the horse over night to the trailers.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@ksbowman . . I have a question; When can you take a bunch of us camping? sounds like fun.

My only experience long distance riding/ camping was one week doing the Chief Joseph trail ride. There were abou 200 people and 105 horses, many trailers, campers, etc. It's like mvoing an entire village. Quite the experience. The horses were not allowed to be tied to trailers. All were 'lowlined'. The set up a long heavy duty cable over staggered 'legs' (these are solid boards, in a cross.) The ends are attached deeply into the ground, and they use winches to create high tension. There are attach points every 8 feet or so, and you tie your horse to one. It's like the cavalry did, years ago. A sight to see; 100 horses all in a line.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@tinyliny , I wish we weren't all so scattered out as I would love to organize a ride for several days to a week. It is so much fun especially on mountain camps and trails. The most I ever camped with was 3 horses with our family and 8 horses with a couple group. One morning we were in the tent just waking up and thru the door screen a face popped in. It was a llama that had escaped from a camp about a 1/4 mile down the road. My daughter jumped out of bed, went out and thru a halter on him and tied him up. Then she put her clothes on and went camp to camp to find his owners. She said he was the sweetest thing and he went right with her. She worked that camp the summer between high school and college. They had permanent tent camps about 5-6 miles in the national forest and she would take kids in for overnight "pack" trips. She loved that job. She is now 47 and went back this summer to visit and a couple of the owners were still there.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I have never low line picketed horses always felt it would be an accident waiting to happen. I like to high/midline because the horses need to lay down for a deep sleep after a hard day.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Well, this is Dinky, AKA Dinkus Maximus (stallion). He is my pack horse.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I think they don't want horses tied to trailers because many of them paw all night. In the morning there are deep holes where the horses have been tied.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

We once hauled a mare non stop (with rest and water breaks) across country that was impossible to load anyway. So we stopped in a campground and it was can't tie to trailers. So we left her in the trailer. She pawed and pounderd the floor all night. Other campers and the rule inforcing host were not happy.


----------

